# Early Iver Johnson Truss on Ebay



## Handyman (Aug 25, 2019)

Just posted on Ebay is a nice example of an early Iver Johnson Truss Frame Bicycle.  There are a few components that look a little "odd" to me, but you can't deny it's one great looking bike !  Fork looks slightly bent back and it's a racing style fork ? It will be interesting to watch.............Here is the link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=113864928115 
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 25, 2019)

Been drooling since last night! Hell, i already contacted him. I told him he will get hit with alot of sharks trying to buy it early. He assured me he will let the auction play out! So what do you think on year? The SA hub was installed on bikes somewhere between 1914-1919, the serial number suggests that age, but the front sprocket seems newer? My info about the hub came from @fordsnake  from the cabe yrs ago. I miss him! What do you think @Handyman ?


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 25, 2019)

The serial number would suggest 1911 or so for a build date - cool bike.


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 25, 2019)

I live in Littleton, it’s too bad I didn’t see that sitting out on the garage sale weekend!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 25, 2019)

Wards Guy.. said:


> I live in Littleton, it’s too bad I didn’t see that sitting out on the garage sale weekend!!!!!



Wow, lucky you - don't have to worry about shipping!


----------



## gkeep (Aug 25, 2019)

Wow that is sweet looking!


----------



## Handyman (Aug 25, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Been drooling since last night! Hell, i already contacted him. I told him he will get hit with alot of sharks trying to buy it early. He assured me he will let the auction play out! So what do you think on year? The SA hub was installed on bikes somewhere between 1914-1919, the serial number suggests that age, but the front sprocket seems newer? My info about the hub came from @fordsnake  from the cabe yrs ago. I miss him! What do you think @Handyman ?




I agree with Dean (dfa242) above on the build date............about 1911ish. Also agree the hubs were generally a few years later, but who knows!  I really like the bike, it has a lot going for it tall frame, early, and rare.  I do think the chainring and possibly the fork, were replaced.    The "star" type chainring wasn't used on any models around that year that had the truss frame.    Also, it has what appears to be a racing fork, or possibly a "heavy service" fork, but it's not a racer.  If we could get an inside measurement of the fork that would tell all. Minor issues for sure as the bike in general is fantastic.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm beginning to change my opinion of the fork on this bike.  I think it's probably original.  This is the fork on my 1907  Iver, and  the crowns look the same.   Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2019)

If I win the Lotto in the next 5 days I'll be taking a stab at this. Wish me luck!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 26, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> If I win the Lotto in the next 5 days I'll be taking a stab at this. Wish me luck!



Im probably going to rob a bank in 3 days and buy it, @fordmike65! So just buy that island instead! 

So are you thinking the Iver is earlier than we thought, @Handyman?


----------



## Handyman (Aug 26, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Im probably going to rob a bank in 3 days and buy it, @fordmike65! So just buy that island instead!
> 
> So are you thinking the Iver is earlier than we thought, @Handyman?




No, I'm still thinking that it is around the 1911 build date, DonChristie.  As much as I like this bike, I will not be bidding on it as I recently bought almost the identical bike. See link: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_32.html   If I had not, I'd be bidding on this bike to win it, so bid often, and bid high !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 26, 2019)

Be careful, the fork has been in a vice for straightening. And needs to be replaced


----------



## Handyman (Sep 1, 2019)

Bike sold for a little over $900.00.............Had trouble keeping myself away from the "bid" button but I managed.  I wonder if it was purchased by a Caber ?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 1, 2019)

Same here, Pete! I had put in 1k in the bid window, just couldnt do it!


----------

